# Roger Quilter



## Romantic Geek

Late romantic styled art song composer (for the most part.) My friend sang a set of his pieces the other day and I thought they were absolutely beautiful and stunning. Anyone familiar with his collection of works? I'd love to know more.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

RG... yes, I'm somewhat familiar with Quilters songs... which can be quite lovely... among the finest in the English canon. As a great fan of vocal music, including lieder/chanson/melodies/song I could not help but be intrigued by a composer who wrote some lovely music in English.

I would recommend either of these recordings:


----------



## JSK

I accompanied one of his early songs recently, the Sea-Bird. Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Chris

His Children's Overture is great fun.


----------

